# Pigeons hatching chicken eggs!



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

So I have been pet sitting next door- which is across the woods.. He has a pigeon house. I am going to slip a few eggs in and see if they hatch them! I have no broody here but want to see if this works. They can stay in the pigeon house after they hatch in a separate area.. Anybody heard of this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never heard of this, so I googled a bit. Pigeons hatch their eggs in 17 - 19 eggs, so this might be an issue. Since the instincts tell the pigeon they don't need to site 21 days. Pigeon eggs develop with 98.4 -100.4 degrees so this is different as well. With chicken eggs even a fluctuation of a degree can change the outcome of the hatch. Also I would assume the egg size would be a big factor too and if the pigeon can get the egg/s under them. Interesting thought though. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

jennifer said:


> They can stay in the pigeon house after they hatch in a separate area..


If the pigeon did hatched them you would have to put them in a brooder, I would think. The pigeon feeds her little ones with pigeon milk not by pecking.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, the feeding thing could really knock this idea off the rails. Pigeon peeps have a completely different nutrition need than chicken peeps.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The feeding was the first thing that popped into my mind ... along with a number of other things.

They are different in so many ways. (sorry) While I can see a mom hatching an (small) egg or two that is about as far as it can go... The runt 
pigeon had a egg about the size of small banty. (That was about it) 

But it would not be able to raise it, even if it did hatch it.

Best of luck...


----------

